# Late Summer Splits - Order of Operations



## backyard smallcell (10 mo ago)

Idk about your splits but I've tried boxing a swarm of mine tonight. And I'm in WI so I'll take advice too, the bees can't stand where they are, so I'll take the advice too.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm in Michigan.
I would do the splits now, drive the queen rearing by the timing of the summer , not when convent after treating.
if you split now you should have queens mating mid july, first round of brood out mid Aug, so IMO it is time now to start, unless you are getting mated queens.

as far as the treatment do the treatment when they are brood less, post split.

GG


----------

